
Spaceweather Radio: Listen to the Camelopardalis meteor shower - zaroth
http://spaceweatherradio.com/
======
jrockway
Where is the TV station broadcasting at 54MHz? I hear tons of pings on the
livestream, but none in Brooklyn. (I'm not making any effort, though. I'm
using a 2m yagi tuned to kind of work on 6m, and I'm inside.)

This did remind me to look for people trying to do 6m meteor scatter tonight.
There are a few JT6M stations active tonight, which I don't usually hear.
Unfortunately, I'm getting them all via normal propagation, not via meteor
scatter. Oh well. It's nice to hear something on 6m for a change.

~~~
pavel_lishin
Every technical term you used sounded like gibberish to me, but I'd like to
learn more - I live in Manhattan. Can I buy you a beer or another beverage of
your choice in exchange for some of your time and explanations?

~~~
jrockway
Sure, I'm usually around.

General overview:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_burst_communications](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Meteor_burst_communications)

JT6M is a radio protocol for using the meteor trails to make contacts:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WSJT_(Amateur_radio_software)](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WSJT_\(Amateur_radio_software\))

------
comrh
Well that is pretty cool. I listen to white noise so often the static was
actually pleasant, with the pings it was musical.

------
timthorn
For a more graphical approach, a group at the Norman Lockyer Observatory have
set up a network across the UK with waterfall plots of the audio:
[http://www.merriott-astro.co.uk/spam3D.htm](http://www.merriott-
astro.co.uk/spam3D.htm)

